# Making band sets is pretty fun! :)



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I was always the type to purchase complete band sets but decided to give cutting and tying my own a try. Today I received a shipment of TBG, a rotary cutter, cutting mat, and metal ruler. I received the Simple Shot band jig a few weeks ago and made bands with their pre-cut rubber but today was the first time cutting and tying my own bands.

I made some 1" x 0.75" x 8" TBG bands and tied them to GZK and Warrior pouches. Still waiting on my Alibaba band cutting ruler but it's pretty easy to measure and cut with a regular metal ruler. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a pouch cutting die next?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This will open up a whole new world. Your options now are endless. The new elastics on the market are out of this world. Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your post is just what I need to get started with bands. I tend to make things harder than they are, before I even try. I hope you will keep us updated on your progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> This will open up a whole new world. Your options now are endless. The new elastics on the market are out of this world. Enjoy!


I bought a jig at Michaels for braiding lanyards. It works great as a band tying jig. Just drill a hole in the end of two spring clamps and use the L hook to attach them to then you have an adjustable band tying jig that allows you to hold both ends of the band/pouch at one time. When you get your bands tied then take the clamps off and braid a lanyard.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tag said:


> Your post is just what I need to get started with bands. I tend to make things harder than they are, before I even try. I hope you will keep us updated on your progress. Thanks for sharing.


Newbie here also. I'm with tag,I tend to make everything harder than has to be,but you will love tying own. I love making own sets,it actually fun for me. Why not learn it now and be able to customize when want? Good luck and keep us updated! Plus everyone here is awesome so don't be afraid to ask any questions if can't find it covered already...


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Tag said:


> Your post is just what I need to get started with bands. I tend to make things harder than they are, before I even try. I hope you will keep us updated on your progress. Thanks for sharing.


The items in the photo are all you need.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice mate! I started making my own bands from the get go, as it is impossible to find pre-cut bands in Greece. So much for the better as it is gobs of fun and an important aspect of the hobby. Ok ok, I admit, I enjoy building catties sligthly more than shooting them


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

skropi said:


> Nice mate! I started making my own bands from the get go, as it is impossible to find pre-cut bands in Greece. So much for the better as it is gobs of fun and an important aspect of the hobby. Ok ok, I admit, I enjoy building catties sligthly more than shooting them


I'm spoiled. It was way too easy to get complete band sets from Simple Shot and eBay. I'm glad I gave it a try. I also bought a sheet of leather off Amazon so I'm going to try cutting a pouch too.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Honestly, I dont know what a store bought pouch looks like. I am making them too  Its not hard, and I do puncture them a lot to shave off some weight.


----------



## ebediah (Mar 25, 2018)

Pouch leather is cheap and easy if you have a Hobby Lobby. You can get 3 pounds of leather scraps for something like $9. I don't think I'll ever be able to shoot through as many pouches as I can make with that one purchase.


----------

